# There is a certain brother..



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

That I thought about while glueing all these freaking bands on today. Gotta get the fine print reader out.. technically correct.. "with bands" but they were in a baggie. :r Actually theraputic. Mixed up enough of the glue I got from the PI roller to reband 100,000 cigars. It's amaxing how much it expands and how far it goes.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Good lookin' sticks. And nice composition on that photograph.

What kind of glue is good for this purpose?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, 

If it was for therapy, I guess I can sort of understand it - but let me ask you, when you are smoking a cigar, when do you take the band off - before you light it, shortly after it's lit or when you have smoked it down close to the band. I take mine off shortly after getting the cigar lit.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn those are nice lookin. Worth the time and effort! So are they going to live in that jar or whatever it is there, or stored another place?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> Well,
> 
> If it was for therapy, I guess I can sort of understand it - but let me ask you, when you are smoking a cigar, when do you take the band off - before you light it, shortly after it's lit or when you have smoked it down close to the band. I take mine off shortly after getting the cigar lit.


 I usually take mine off first. If it feels a little tight or wants to slip under the seam of a wrapper, I'll take it off after a few draws when it loosens up a bit. If it really looks like trouble, I leave it on until the ash approaches the band.

MMMM...glue...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave, is it therapy or some form of OCD to do all that banding? :r 

Nice pic and sticks, BTW. :dr 

:ms NCRM


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Looking good as always Dave. How long did it take you?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Maybe 20 minutes. Gotten pretty good at it. Most you would have a hard time seeing they were rebanded.

I think its peptin.. the glue. Got it from the PUros Indois roller when she came to town. A little dab L do ya.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Maybe 20 minutes. Gotten pretty good at it. Most you would have a hard time seeing they were rebanded.
> 
> I think its peptin.. the glue. Got it from the PUros Indois roller when she came to town. A little dab L do ya.


you mean pectin?


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Why is it that with just about everyone of Klugs post, all I can think is "WOW!!!"

Amazing, yet again, Dave.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Holy poop!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

nice looking cigars dave!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> ...A little dab L do ya.


ya used brylcreme on the labels?!?!

or did i just date myself?


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> ya used brylcreme on the labels?!?!
> 
> or did i just date myself?


Just thinking the same thing...

There are guys here who will immediately respond to "A little dab'll do ya" and others (most) who'll just go "Huh? What are these geezers goin' on about now".

I for one will not miss the stuff.

Gordo


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good looking sticks. 

Got a jar in the humi. Never opened it. Still sealed  !

It is a great presentation !


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

My bands never look good enough to reattach them. The last ones I got were mangled and torn to shreds. Damn vendors.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice looking sticks Dave :w


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> That I thought about while glueing all these freaking bands on today. Gotta get the fine print reader out.. technically correct.. "with bands" but they were in a baggie. :r Actually theraputic. Mixed up enough of the glue I got from the PI roller to reband 100,000 cigars. It's amaxing how much it expands and how far it goes.


Do the wrappers have that much of a difference in color or is it just the lighting? TIA.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Thanks DK! I love the pic, and I am so reminded of the extensive rebanding I plan to do. Maybe the therapy will do me well. No mixing tho. Got the 'El Torcedor' brush applied stuff. Great smokes and great pic!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

TimL said:


> Do the wrappers have that much of a difference in color or is it just the lighting? TIA.


I was messing with the contrast things on the pic. Minor variations in color at most.

Thankfully these came with bands.

Don't ask I aint telling.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Amazing. 1492 humidor cigars. Have you looked inside the bands yet to see what number out of 25,050 you have there Dave?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Teasing us again huh Dave.:r Damn...Nice Haul...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*ARGH!! MORE CIGAR ****!* :c

I can't stand it!!

:r


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I was messing with the contrast things on the pic. Minor variations in color at most.
> 
> Thankfully these came with bands.
> 
> Don't ask I aint telling.


But I already know where to get those baggies.  
(Bastard, those 1492's look awesome)

Do tell!


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

[BLATANT_MOOCH_ATTEMPT]Gee, those look great. Are they any good?[/BLATANT_MOOCH_ATTEMPT]


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ive never heard of the 1492 cigar. Are they rare? Whats the story behind them?


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Ive never heard of the 1492 cigar. Are they rare? Whats the story behind them?


500 humidors were produced of this Carona Gorda. From 1992, it was made to commemorate the 500th anniversary of Columbus crossing the Atlantic and the discovery of tobacco.

MRN states it is a classic and NOTHING bad can be said about this cigar. They are truly priceless.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

SuperT said:


> 500 humidors were produced of this Carona Gorda. From 1992, it was made to commemorate the 500th anniversary of Columbus crossing the Atlantic and the discovery of tobacco.
> 
> MRN states it is a classic and NOTHING bad can be said about this cigar. They are truly priceless.


wow, thanks for the info


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

SuperT said:


> 500 humidors were produced of this Carona Gorda. From 1992, it was made to commemorate the 500th anniversary of Columbus crossing the Atlantic and the discovery of tobacco.
> 
> MRN states it is a classic and NOTHING bad can be said about this cigar. They are truly priceless.


They are tasty. I will say they do have a "unique" flavor to them and to some it might not be appealing, but I like them  Very rich too, so I don't think I would want to smoke them frequently.


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Don't ask I aint telling.


Hey Klugs,now i'm assuming eventually you'll smoke these babies (at least one of 'em)......

For what occasion will you be saving these ???


----------



## Blue Dragon (Oct 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I was messing with the contrast things on the pic. Minor variations in color at most.
> 
> Thankfully these came with bands.
> 
> Don't ask I aint telling.


OMG!!! It is like spotting the legendary gargantuan razorback in the jungle! I think I need a cold shower now. :dr

The Montes look beautiful too! Nice job on the wrappers. Let me guess ... those are going to be stored at the office now???  Can I be your kid and we can do the take your kid to work day? :r

Enjoy!
- C


----------

